# firefox-esr, audio output backed & media.cubeb.backend setting



## Alain De Vos (Dec 8, 2021)

Does the media.cubeb.backend configuration setting of firefox-esr works ?
Can you set it to sndio , oss , pulse , pulseaudio ?
[I have the impression sndio is not working, firefox just takes the default oss device when i stop sndiod]


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 19, 2021)

Yes, `oss` works with the (now slightly outdated) Firefox ESR 91.3.0 that I installed a few weeks ago, according to directions from paulw, alongside Firefox.


----------

